# Australia Calling Re:Runic (1900) & Ingoma (1913)



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

This vessel was owned by Oceanic S.N Co ltd (Ismay, Imrie) Liverpool.
Can any members supply or direct me to images of SS Runic (1900) O/N 113441 wanted in connection with my Grandfathers Military Service with the Ist AIF, it was the vessel that took him from Australia in early 1916 to Epypt as part of the 1st AIF before going of to France and the Western Front on board another vessel called SS Ingoma (1913) O/N 135475 This vessel was owned by T&J Harrison Liverpool I would also like to get hold of a good image of her as well after a numbers of years on the Western Front despite being wounded 3 times was one of the lucky ones to be come out of WW1 alive. and return home to Australia. Regards Clive.


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Clive, there is an excellent pic. of INGOMA on following site;
clydesite.co.uk/articles/19jan.asp


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

*ss RUNIC*

Hello Clive,

Photo of ss RUNIC here: http://www.nla.gov.au/apps/cdview?pi=nla.pic-an23207758

Regards


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Thanks. Joc, and Hugh, for your assistance with these two vessels the Clydesite image is particularly good would like to get hold of high resolution scan of the Ingoma, Can anyone help me with that. The Australian site while very good need to lift their game a little in what they produce for their customers I would want my money back, and I do mine for free.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Dubai answering Clive their is a good photo of Ingoma at

www.photoship.co.uk


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Nev, Thanks for that mate I will get straight on to that. Many Thanks Clive.


----------

